# شريط بتفسر دمعاتى " ليديا شديد و هانى نبيل و زكريا حنا " & شريط صناع الفرح & شريط عرش النعمة



## جيروا (13 يونيو 2008)

*شريط بتفسر دمعاتى " ليديا شديد و هانى نبيل و زكريا حنا " & شريط صناع الفرح & شريط عرش النعمة*

البوم بتفسر دمعاتى​كلمات الخادم الشاعر اميل يوسف 
ترنيم هانى نبيل & ليديا شديد & جوزيف نصر الله & زكريا حنا

http://www.elrusol.com/media/01_Track_1.wma
http://www.elrusol.com/media/02_Track_2.wma
http://www.elrusol.com/media/03_Track_3.wma
http://www.elrusol.com/media/04_Track_4.wma
http://www.elrusol.com/media/05_Track_5.wma
http://www.elrusol.com/media/06_Track_62.wma
http://www.elrusol.com/media/07_Track_7.wma
http://www.elrusol.com/media/08_Track_82.wma
http://www.elrusol.com/media/09_Track_9.wma
http://www.elrusol.com/media/10_Track_10.wma

______________________________________________________________
شريط صناع الفرح - جوزيف نصرالله​انا فوأت خلاص 
http://www.mp3-tranem.net/Audio/Hymns/Jozef_Nasrala/Sona3_2elfar7/2ana_Fo2t_Khalas.wma 
انا اصل ابويا
http://www.mp3-tranem.net/Audio/Hymns/Jozef_Nasrala/Sona3_2elfar7/2ana_2asli_Aboya.wma
تشعر انك

http://www.mp3-tranem.net/Audio/Hymns/Jozef_Nasrala/Sona3_2elfar7/2obtosh3or_2enak.wma
صناع الفرح
http://www.mp3-tranem.net/Audio/Hymns/Jozef_Nasrala/Sona3_2elfar7/Sona3_2elfra7.wma
http://www.mp3-tranem.net/Audio/Hymns/Jozef_Nasrala/Sona3_2elfar7/Sona3_2elfra7.wma
قلبك كله محبه
http://www.mp3-tranem.net/Audio/Hymns/Jozef_Nasrala/Sona3_2elfar7/2albak_Kolo_M7ba.wma
الشك خاني
http://www.mp3-tranem.net/Audio/Hymns/Jozef_Nasrala/Sona3_2elfar7/2eshak_Khani.wma
وياك انا وياك
http://www.mp3-tranem.net/Audio/Hymns/Jozef_Nasrala/Sona3_2elfar7/Weyak_Ana_Weyak.wma
من وسط الجدران

http://www.mp3-tranem.net/Audio/Hymns/Jozef_Nasrala/Sona3_2elfar7/Mn_West_Godran.wma

صعب عليا
http://www.mp3-tranem.net/Audio/Hymns/Jozef_Nasrala/Sona3_2elfar7/Sa3b_3alya.wma
خليني يا رب معك
http://www.mp3-tranem.net/Audio/Hymns/Jozef_Nasrala/Sona3_2elfar7/Khalene_Ya_Rab_m3ak.wma
صناع الفرح 2

http://www.mp3-tranem.net/Audio/Hymns/Jozef_Nasrala/Sona3_2elfar7/Sona3_2elFra7_2.wma

(ملحوظه)شريط ترانيم صناع الفرحه_والبوم بتفسر دمعاتي للتحميل دوس كلك يمين واختار saveTargefAS​_______________________________________________________________
شريط أهرب منك أليك
للمرنم يسري فوزي 
بمشاركة / هايدي يسري فوزي 

ترانيــــــــــــــــــــــــم الشريــــــــــــــــــــــــــط
** أهرب منك أليك **
** التعزيات السمائية **
** القي علي الرب همك **
** الله معانا **
** مااعظمك **
** عرش النعمة **
** وحدك **
** يايسوع قلبك حنيين **
** حبيبي **
**عند الصليب **
** موسيقي اهرب منك اليك **

http://www.4shared.com/file/39166693/67dc2fdd/_________.html?dirPwdVerified=e615cb


+++ شريط زكريا حنا - عرش النعمة +++​
1 - انا اناء

(أنا إناء .. اسـود كسير عليـل
لقتني إيـد .. خـزاف ملـوش مثيـل
صرت في يده .. إناء أبيض جميل)2

(وأنا غالي فيك .. يا أغلى ما في عمري
مهما إبليس .. رخص في عينيّ أمري
وضعفي صار .. حيرة وسكوت وصمت
أذكر دا دمك .. هو ثمني وقيمتي)2

(أنا عايش بيك .. يا نفسي وشهيقي
بتقودني إيديك .. وتنور لي طريقي
دايماً بالقاك .. وحدك خلي وصديقي)2

(وأنا غالي فيك .. يا أغلى ما في عمري
مهما إبليس .. رخص في عينيّ أمري
وضعفي صار .. حيرة وسكوت وصمت
أذكر دا دمك .. هو ثمني وقيمتي)2

(أنا باستناك .. في كل يوم راعـيّ
أجري احكى معاك .. واسمع ردّك علىّ
وتضمـني .. ليك يا أبـويا وفـادىّ)2

(وأنا غالي فيك .. يا أغلى ما في عمري
مهما إبليس .. رخص في عينيّ أمري
وضعفي صار .. حيرة وسكوت وصمت
أذكر دا دمك .. هو ثمني وقيمتي)2

http://www.box.net/shared/y5nhixfy8k
+++++++++++++++


2 - فى كل الظروف

( لما الزمان يزرع بأيدة فى سكتى بزور الجراح ... اليأس يعلى قصاد عنى وشوف أمل أيامى راح )2
( بلقاق تعيد فى الأمال وتزيل حمولى لو جبال وتشق أمواج الفشل تفتحلى فيها طريق نجاه )2

( ف كل الظروف بنثبت وجودك تحامى بمينك تحقق وعودك
وتفضل معى تجدد قواى ياحاضن سنينى بخيرك وجودك )2

( لما الأنين يفرض شراعه وينطفى ضى الافراح ... وتحط للأحزان نهايه وتبدل الليل بصباح )2
( ولقاك بتحضنى بأديك .. وبص اشوف صورتى فى عنيك .. ولاقى حبك وقت خوفى معنى يملى ثلبى ارتياح )2

( ف كل الظروف بنثبت وجودك تحامى بمينك تحقق وعودك
وتفضل معى تجدد قواى ياحاضن سنينى بخيرك وجودك )2

http://www.box.net/shared/0loi1t0g0s
+++++++++++++++

3 - قدام باب قلبى

علقت همومى واحزانى على جدران قلبى الضلمه عيزك تدخل وتقول كلمة اسمعها ويتهز كيانى
وتوقع من فوق جدرانى احزانى اللى انا تعبان منها وتعلق صورتك فى مكنها وتهد السور وخرج تانى
للنور وسعتها اكيد هفرح
( قدام باب قلبى المهجور واقف تندهلى عشان افتح
اشفى يارب القلب المكسور خلى العمر الدبلان يطرح )2
ضاع منى بريقى ولمعانى ايامى محوطاها العتمه تاجاعيدى بتشطب على البسمة والجزن بيخطف أحلامى
والهم اهو ظاهر فى كلامى ادخل لحياتى وبدلها بدل يايسوع عتمت ليلها شيل كل الشوك من أيامى
وياك الحزن ملوش مطرح
( قدام باب قلبى المهجور واقف تندهلى عشان افتح
اشفى يارب القلب المكسور خلى العمر الدبلان يطرح )2

http://www.box.net/shared/7k4xcd3c40

+++++++++++++++

4 - قلبى اتعلق بيك

( قلبى اتعلق بيك ... قلبى اتعلق بيك ... قلبى اتعلق بيك 
وعنى عليك
انا مستنيك ... انا مستنيك ... انا مستنيك
تمدلى أديك )2

( قلبى أتعلق بيك أنت كل ما لى ... قلبى أتعلق بيك وبحبك يافدى )2
مالجائى وحصنى .. صخرتى القويه ( وفرحى دوماً فيك )2

( قلبى اتعلق بيك ... قلبى اتعلق بيك ... قلبى اتعلق بيك 
وعنى عليك
انا مستنيك ... انا مستنيك ... انا مستنيك
تمدلى أديك )2

( قلبى اتعلق بيك لأنك حبتنى ... قلبى اتعلق بيك لما فى ضعفى شفتنى )2
ايدك الحلوه شلتنى .. وفى حضمك ضمتنى ( كأبن مدلل ليك )2

( قلبى اتعلق بيك ... قلبى اتعلق بيك ... قلبى اتعلق بيك 
وعنى عليك
انا مستنيك ... انا مستنيك ... انا مستنيك
تمدلى أديك )2

( قلبى اتعلق بيك بيك يايسوع لا سيواك ... قلبى اتعلق يك ربى ما اشهاك )2
ملك كيانى .. قلبى وبا لسانى ( دوماً يهتفوا ليك )2

( قلبى اتعلق بيك ... قلبى اتعلق بيك ... قلبى اتعلق بيك 
وعنى عليك
انا مستنيك ... انا مستنيك ... انا مستنيك
تمدلى أديك )2

http://www.box.net/shared/5xynpvdw0k

+++++++++++++++

5 - قادر اشوف 

( قادر أشوف حضنك مخبينى فى ضعفى وكلى خوف ... قادر أشوف قلبى الصغير وانت شايله على الكفوف )2

الموج يثور والقى الصخور قدام سقنتى وعمرى مليان بالكسور
أنده عليك تبنى الجسور وتنجى نفسى وطير معاك زى النسور
( قلبى اللى حبك فرحته تضمه وتشيل رعشته ةاديك بتمسح دمعتة مانت العطوف )2

( قادر أشوف حضنك مخبينى فى ضعفى وكلى خوف ... قادر أشوف قلبى الصغير وانت شايله على الكفوف )2

بشتاق لنور ولقى الشرور غطيت نهارى وعينى مليانة بالقشور
انده عليك لمح ظهور شمسك فى دارى وتملى أيامى سرور
( امسح شرورى وصفحتى بتبقى بيضه وسكتى تملاها ضى ساعدتنى فى كل الظروف )2

http://www.box.net/shared/oblhuh9cgo
+++++++++++++++

6 - اتعلمى يا نفسى 

( اتعلمى يا نفسى انيك تقولى لأ ... لا تروحى ولا تمشى الأ فى طريف الحق )2
( اخلاصى يبقى لسيدة وولاقى ليك ونشيدى )2
اتعلمى يا نفسى انيك تقولى لأ

( أتعلمى تقفلى بابيك فى وش كل خطية وشر ... واتعودى يبقى مثاليك شخص الحبيب الأبن البار )2
( ياما شافوا منه الناس لطف وكمان أحساس )2
لكن فى وش الشر .. مسك فى أيدة الصون .. رفص الخطية أسر .. اعلن بقوة صوت 
اتعلمى يا نفسى انيك تقولى لأ

( اتعلمى يا نفسى انيك تقولى لأ ... لا تروحى ولا تمشى الأ فى طريف الحق )2
( اخلاصى يبقى لسيدة وولاقى ليك ونشيدى )2
اتعلمى يا نفسى انيك تقولى لأ

( مافيش فى فصال كدة من تانى مع العدو دة العدو مغرور ... وهدم جبال لو منعانى وعيش امين وفضل منصور )2
( وهرب وسيب التوب ولا عيش فى يوم مغلوب )2
لو تاه فى بوم البر .. دستورى فى المكتوب .. مش هيجى يوم وضطر .. وانا عينى على المحبوب
اتعلمى يا نفسى انيك تقولى لأ

http://www.box.net/shared/025mari80g

+++++++++++++++

7 - انت تهتم بى

(أنـت تهتـم بـى أنت تقودنى
(وأنـت ترعانـى)2
ها قلبى فى يديك وعينى عليك
(يا من لا تنسانى)2)2

( أسبحك ... بقلب اشتهى ...دوماً حضورك
وأعبـدك ... ربى للمنتهى ...طلبتى مجدك)2 

(يا من أحيا به أوجد من أجله
(ولقصده آتانى)2
سلمت دفتى فقود سفينتى
(أثق بك ايمانـى)2)2

( أسبحك ... بقلب اشتهى ...دوماً حضورك
وأعبـدك ... ربى للمنتهى ...طلبتى مجدك)2 

(أذنى ثقبتها ولعـاً بحبـك
(فشخصك سبانى)2
حبك أسكرنى عطفك غمرنى
(ودمـك فدانـى)2)2

( أسبحك ... بقلب اشتهى ...دوماً حضورك
وأعبـدك ... ربى للمنتهى ...طلبتى مجدك)2 

(أطيعك سيدى بكل ما لدى
(وأسمك ضمانى)2
فحياتى كلها أنت تتويجها
(وأنت سلطانى)2)2


( أسبحك ... بقلب اشتهى ...دوماً حضورك
وأعبـدك ... ربى للمنتهى ...طلبتى مجدك)2 

http://www.box.net/shared/h05o8k64g0

+++++++++++++++

8 - انت عظيم وقدير 
( مين غيرك بتراب الارض يقدر يخلق عين الضرير ... ويرجع لنهارى الضى بعض معاش فى الضلمة أسير )2

( انت عظيم وقدير حبك حب كبير
نيرك هين مانت حنين مش ممكن تتغير يوم
مبتعجزش أديك ولا شئ صعب عليك
تشفى بكلمه وتحى الميت وتفرح قلبى المهموم )2

( قلبك كلة محبه يارب وانت الفرحه فى كل زمان ... انت الراعى وانت الاب وأمل كل تعيس يأسان )2

( انت عظيم وقدير حبك حب كبير
نيرك هين مانت حنين مش ممكن تتغير يوم
مبتعجزش أديك ولا شئ صعب عليك
تشفى بكلمه وتحى الميت وتفرح قلبى المهموم )2

( لو يوم هان الضنى ع الام لو نسيته انت متنساش ... حضنك انت كبير بيضم قلبك طيب مابتقساش )2

( انت عظيم وقدير حبك حب كبير
نيرك هين مانت حنين مش ممكن تتغير يوم
مبتعجزش أديك ولا شئ صعب عليك
تشفى بكلمه وتحى الميت وتفرح قلبى المهموم )

http://www.box.net/shared/26iz1v5s0s
+++++++++++++++

9 - عرش النعمة 
( بدخل عرش النعمه وبسكب نفسى أمامك ناظر ليك ... وبسجدلك من قلبى وبطلب أنك ترفع نفسى أليك )2

( أصلك سامع قلبى الضارع قلبى اللى بيشتاق لحضورك
ألمس روحى أشفى جروحى وكشف كل خبايا بنورك )2

( بدخل عرش النعمه ورنم تنطلق الكلمات تسبيحك ... ويفيض قلبى ليك يتكلم وقدم نفسى ذبيحه )2

( أصلك سامع قلبى الضارع قلبى اللى بيشتاق لحضورك
ألمس روحى أشفى جروحى وكشف كل خبايا بنورك )2

( بدخل عرش النعمه وسدق ان وعودك قوه لذاتى ... واثق أنها فيك تتحقق وتمم قصدك فى حياتى )2


( أصلك سامع قلبى الضارع قلبى اللى بيشتاق لحضورك
ألمس روحى أشفى جروحى وكشف كل خبايا بنورك )2

http://www.box.net/shared/1gpmxn8gk8
+++++++++++++++

10 - جرحونى الناس

( جرحونى الناس وكلمهم صعب من غير أحساس وبقصوع قلب )2

( أنت اللى تداوى جراح القلب وتشفينى ... يغمرنى حنانك نبع الحب هيروينى )2
( جوه احضانك بلقى حنانك ... بلسم روحى يشفى جروحى )2



( جرحونى الناس وكلمهم مر ومفيش أخلاص ولا قلب يسر )2

( أنت اللى تداوى جراح القلب وتشفينى ... يغمرنى حنانك نبع الحب هيروينى )2
( جوه احضانك بلقى حنانك ... بلسم روحى يشفى جروحى )2



( جرحونى الناس بكلمهم سهم فاض بى الكاس عملونى بظلم )2

( أنت اللى تداوى جراح القلب وتشفينى ... يغمرنى حنانك نبع الحب هيروينى )2
( جوه احضانك بلقى حنانك ... بلسم روحى يشفى جروحى )2

http://www.box.net/shared/0k5nitgkkg


----------



## ginajoojoo (27 يونيو 2008)

*شريط بتفسر دمعاتى"ليديا وهانى نبيل وزكريا حنا"&شريط صناع الفرح&شريط عرش النعمة*

*ميرسى اوى يا جيروا على الشرايط الجميلة دى
وخصوصا شريط بتفسر دمعاتى جميييييييييل
واحب اضيف اسماء المرنمين فيه

ليديا شديد .. بتفسر دمعاتى و هانرنملك
هانى نبيل .. يا إلهى سامحنى و بدل احوالى و هانرنملك
زكريا حنا .. آدينى رجعت ليك
عيسى كعبر .. فوق الصليب
جوزيف نصرالله .. الرب طيب
مشيرة ولسن .. طول العمر
سامح عبيد .. القلب الحنين
نرمين وهبة ونيفين جمال وماريان اسكندر .. فى عز الألم*


----------



## جيروا (27 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: شريط بتفسر دمعاتى"ليديا وهانى نبيل وزكريا حنا"&شريط صناع الفرح&شريط عرش النعمة*

مرسي علي مرورك وربنا يباركك


----------



## BeBo0o0o (3 مايو 2009)

*اجمد حصرى هتسمعوه هنا وبس.شريط( بتفسر دمعاتى )لــ ليديا شديد ونخبه من المرنمينCdQ 128*

اجمــــــد حصــــــرى هتسمعوه هنــــا وبـــس
شـــــــــــريط(بتفســـر دمعاتـــى)
لـــــ ليديـــا شديد ونخبـه مـــن المرنميـــــن 







 




 Quality : CdQ 128 Kbps 
 Format : Mp3
 Size : 48MB

*المرنمين المشاركين فى الالبوم هم
ليديا شديد .. بتفسر دمعاتى و  هانرنملك
هانى نبيل .. يا إلهى سامحنى و بدل احوالى و هانرنملك
زكريا حنا ..  آدينى رجعت ليك
عيسى كعبر .. فوق الصليب
جوزيف نصرالله .. الرب طيب
مشيرة  ولسن .. طول العمر
سامح عبيد .. القلب الحنين
نرمين وهبة ونيفين جمال وماريان  اسكندر .. فى عز الألم
*





Track_1
فـــــى عز الألـــم
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?dwoztzdqnid





Track_2
فـــــوق الصليــــب
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?iokyzxl5ztm





Track_3
يا إلهــــــى سامحنــــى
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?kwtadm2mdj0





Track_4
الـــــرب طيـــــب
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?rz4imxmzjjn





Track_5
بتفســـــر دمعــــاتى
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?yngnzz20mmw





Track_6
هانرنمـــــــــلك
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?jxjzlojwnzj





Track_7
آدينى رجعت ليــــــــك
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?mtrwmyj4mww





Track_8
القلــــــب الحنيـــــن
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?nznlncxy4hd





Track_9
طـــــول العمـــــــــــر
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?mxitnkzqnqr





Track_10
بــــــدل احـــــــوالى
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?yxz0tmmnyzl








* لتحميل الشريط كامل بمساحة 47 ميجا *
 





 
 +++
 اذكـــرونى فـى صــــــلواتكـــم
 +++

 +++BeBo0o+++

 ياجماعه الشريط ملوش حل بجد يارب يعجبكــــــــــــــــــو بس انا متاكد انو هيعجبكو اوى وباذن يســوع تنالوا منو البركه
 +++امـــــــــــــين+++
 ومستنــــــــــــــــى اسمــــــــــــــــــــــــع ردودكـــــــــــو ورائيـــــــــــــكو






 
 "إن كان قد اعجبك موضوعي ... ضع رداً كــتقييماً لمجهودي"

​


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 مايو 2009)

*رد: اجمد حصرى هتسمعوه هنا وبس.شريط(بتفسر دمعاتى)لــ ليديا شديد ونخبه من المرنمينCdQ 128*

ميررررررسى على الشريط يا بيبو 

ربنا يبارك حياتك  ​


----------



## oesi no (3 مايو 2009)

*رد: اجمد حصرى هتسمعوه هنا وبس.شريط(بتفسر دمعاتى)لــ ليديا شديد ونخبه من المرنمينCdQ 128*

*لينك الشريط الكامل  لشريط لن انساك
مش للشريط دة 
برجاء وضع اللينك الصحيح 
*​


----------



## BeBo0o0o (3 مايو 2009)

*رد: اجمد حصرى هتسمعوه هنا وبس.شريط( بتفسر دمعاتى )لــ ليديا شديد ونخبه من المرنمينCdQ 128*

معلش على الغلط حصل تبادل فى اللينكات اللينك  للشريط الكامل هو
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?ymzea5xmmom
وارجوك ابقا عدلوا فى الموضوع​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 مايو 2009)

*رد: اجمد حصرى هتسمعوه هنا وبس.شريط( بتفسر دمعاتى )لــ ليديا شديد ونخبه من المرنمينCdQ 128*

*مرسيه ليك علي الشريط
جااااري التحميل
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## BeBo0o0o (3 مايو 2009)

*رد: اجمد حصرى هتسمعوه هنا وبس.شريط( بتفسر دمعاتى )لــ ليديا شديد ونخبه من المرنمينCdQ 128*

ميرسى على اهتمامك وردك الجيمل ده​


----------



## oesi no (3 مايو 2009)

*رد: اجمد حصرى هتسمعوه هنا وبس.شريط( بتفسر دمعاتى )لــ ليديا شديد ونخبه من المرنمينCdQ 128*

*تم التعديل 
وجارى التحميل 
سلام ونعمه 
*​


----------



## BeBo0o0o (4 مايو 2009)

*رد: شريط بتفسر دمعاتى " ليديا شديد و هانى نبيل و زكريا حنا " & شريط صناع الفرح & شريط عرش النعمة*

محططش ليه لينك الشريط كامل جوه الموضووووووووع ياريت حطوا مش شاطر بس انك تنقل موضيعى جوه مواضيع قديمه عمتا   شكرا  ياعم   واقعد استقصدنى كده  كتيرررررر   ههههههههههههههههه    لولولولولووووو


----------



## kalimooo (5 مايو 2009)

*رد: شريط بتفسر دمعاتى " ليديا شديد و هانى نبيل و زكريا حنا " & شريط صناع الفرح & شريط عرش النعمة*



شكراااااااا جزيلا

ربنا يباركك


----------



## BeBo0o0o (5 مايو 2009)

*رد: شريط بتفسر دمعاتى " ليديا شديد و هانى نبيل و زكريا حنا " & شريط صناع الفرح & شريط عرش النعمة*

ويباركك ايضا حبيبى الغالى​


----------



## Eng-Marco (11 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: شريط بتفسر دمعاتى " ليديا شديد و هانى نبيل و زكريا حنا " & شريط صناع الفرح & شريط عرش النعمة*

ميرسي للمجهود الجميل ده
ربنا يبارككم


----------

